# كتب الصيانة و إيجاد الأعطال في أجهزة التبريد و التكييف



## akbargherbal (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي للجميع ..... طلبي من الأعضاء إرشادي لكتب تتكلم عن الصيانة Maintenance و إيجاد الأعطال 
Fault Finding and Troubleshooting في تخصص التبريد و التكييف

و دمتم بود


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

akbargherbal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تحياتي للجميع ..... طلبي من الأعضاء إرشادي لكتب تتكلم عن الصيانة Maintenance و إيجاد الأعطال
> Fault Finding and Troubleshooting في تخصص التبريد و التكييف
> ...


 
كتاب صيانة أنظمة التبريد والتكييف (كــتاب عملي )
تمناتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## akbargherbal (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المساعدة


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## khotaby (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا واكلت لحما طريرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا ماتوا شهداء فى سبيل الله


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه


----------



## موسي ديان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

_thank you_
_mido_


----------



## oman1999 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*كلمة اجلال وشكر*

اخي م. محمد 
يعجز اللسان عن تقديم كلمة اجلال وشكر على هذا الكرم العظيم 
واسأل الله تبارك وتعالى بان يوفقك لعمل الخير بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك اخي و وفقك


----------



## alsaher (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## الربيحات (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك كل جهد مبذوووول


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

وفقكم الله لما فيه خير ونجاح


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoued yaseen (14 مايو 2009)

*عالم التكييف*

الف شكر على الكتب ولكن نريد المزيد فى عالم التكييف :59:


----------



## الافريقي (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## على دالكيا1 (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا الف شكر يا طيب على ما قدمته من عمل كتير مفيد


----------



## احمد محفوظ محمد (17 مايو 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> كتاب صيانة أنظمة التبريد والتكييف (كــتاب عملي )
> 
> تمناتي لك بالتوفيق​


 جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 مايو 2009)

akbargherbal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تحياتي للجميع ..... طلبي من الأعضاء إرشادي لكتب تتكلم عن الصيانة Maintenance و إيجاد الأعطال
> Fault Finding and Troubleshooting في تخصص التبريد و التكييف
> ...



هنا كتاب يساعدك في التفكير في كيفية حل مشاكل التبريد والتكييف 

ارجو ان يكون فيه فائده
اخوك م/هشام ابوهاشم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113910.html


----------



## anisbiomed (18 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررأخي على هذه الإفادة.


----------



## ثائر الحلفي (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا صديقي العزيز:63:


----------



## اسامه متولى جمعه (16 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله وفيك ووفقك لخدمة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولكن ممكن الأجوبة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## adolphe28 (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل:13::13::13:


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

thank u very much
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر زكريا (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة القيمة ...............


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشاركة مفيدة مشكور اخي الكريم.......................


----------



## eng89 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## alikhedr (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجازاكم الله خير انتم والقائمين على المنتدى


----------



## ahmed elhlew (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل بالتوفيق


----------



## نعيم عبد الجابر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك وربنايوفقك
ولاكنليسوالعنديجهازكارير ان توالشبيه بالكيوجيه الكارتهبتدي9فلاش معناهاايه


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد التوب (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووور على الكتاب


----------



## المهندس ( طلال ) (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تحياتي لجميع المهندسين واطيب التهاني و التبريكات بمناسبه عام جديد و يارب يكون عام حافل با الخير و المسرات واشكر الاخوه المتتميزين ولله يعطيهم الصحه والعافيه ودمتم بود المهندس طلال


----------



## مصطفى أحمد محمد ب (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد كاريير (8 مارس 2010)

*وظيفة التشخيص الذاتى للاعطال كاريير*



نعيم عبد الجابر قال:


> شكرا علي تعبك وربنايوفقك
> ولاكنليسوالعنديجهازكارير ان توالشبيه بالكيوجيه الكارتهبتدي9فلاش معناهاايه


 
 اخى الكريم لك بعد التشخيص الذاتى لاجهزة كاريير
 واتمنى ان تستفيد منها وهى كلاتى 


*[font=كبير 2 هامش مظلل]وظيفة التشخيص الذاتى للاعطال[/font]*



2- عطل فى ثرمستور الهواء الراجع للوحدة الداخلية.
3- عطل فى ثرمستور كويل الوحدة الداخـــليــة.
4- عطل فى ثرمستور كويل الوحدة الخارجيــــة .
5- عــــطل فــى الكـمبريـســـــــور .
6- عـــــطل فى البــلف العاكــــــس .
7- عطل فى ثرمستور هواء الوحدة الخـارجيــة .
8- عطل فى موتـور الوحدة الداخليـــــــة .

:28:


----------



## no1-asd (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكررررر ررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى أحمد محمد ب (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكم على المجهود الكبير


----------



## mso-a (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
ارجوا المساعدة بمعلومات عن الحسابات التصميمية لوشائع التبريد ( الفريون + الماء ) او اي برنامج سليكشن للوشائع من شركات عالمية مثل دايكن او ماكوي... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اوى وجزاك الف خير 

اخوك سعد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مارس 2010)

*مشكور م محمد عبد الفتاح *


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ارسال مشاركاتي لافادة الجميع كما استفيد انا من مشاركاتهم


----------



## حلمى صادق (28 أبريل 2010)

:73::73:المواضيع مغلقة لية


----------



## med1977 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## aymansayed90 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*لى رجاء خاص من جميع اخوانى المهندسين ايجاد كتاب عملى مفصل عن صيانة دوائر التبريد النوفرست*
اخوكم فى اللة مهندس ايمن سيد


----------



## احمد الجعيفري (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يااخي العزيز على المساعدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (6 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ابو نوراء (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## احمد شحات كامل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الرابط


----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان اسئل سؤال ما الفرق بيد كمبريسو مكيف تبريد الهواء والثلاجه


----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كيفية قراءة معلومات على الكمبريسور


----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

معرف كيف افحص الكمبريسو ر وهو غير راكب على جهاز التبريد


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

المعلومات والكتب موجودة بس مع الاسف خط الانترنت بطيئ الى درجة فلا استطيع تحميل الكتب 

اسف اسف جدا


----------



## م/محمد مجدى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ممممممشششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## fuadmidya (7 مايو 2011)

receiver


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طارق بويرق (17 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## صفوان الطائي (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بيك يا اخي


----------



## ديناصور مصر (9 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## عماد القباطي (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا المخطط الرائع


----------



## رجب عبدربه (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعلك دائما نفعا للامه


----------



## nader kadum (8 سبتمبر 2012)

اجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارجو اعادة رفع الكتب مرة اخري لان الروابط لا تعمل*


----------



## رجب عبدربه (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندى ثلاجة تبرد كويس لكن فيها مشكلة انها لما بتفصل ما تشتغل الا لو شلت الفيشة وركبتها تانى
ممكن لو تكرمتوا اعرف العيب فين


----------



## رجب عبدربه (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الثلاجة بابين


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

شكره جزيلا مع خالص تقديرى


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بكري السودان (23 أبريل 2014)

تسلم علي الكتاب


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله بك اخي و وفقك​


----------



## م محمد المصرى (22 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 يوليو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## alaama7 (21 مارس 2015)

*اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه*



alsaher قال:


> اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه
> 
> مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


اسال الله لك دوام الصحه و العافيه​
​


----------



## drmady (24 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

